# How well do you know your pasture?h



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Excellent question! We are improving our own place .. clearing and cleaning, so litt,e by little I'm becoming very familiar with every square foot .. trees .. runoffs .. critters!


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

For as many times as I've been through our pasture you would think I would be able to avoid running the mower over that big rock that I wind up hitting EVERY time ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

PaintHorseMares said:


> For as many times as I've been through our pasture you would think I would be able to avoid running the mower over that big rock that I wind up hitting EVERY time ;-)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


there is 1 of those here also!! lol


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

'round here it's stumps .. *rolls eyes*


----------



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

After 7 years of working the property with DH (he's been working it for 16 years!) I notice when anything is amiss. A gopher mound, broken tree branch, etc. I love spending summer days out in the pastures. I think I could navigate them blindfolded and walk to each sprinkler just by someone saying "Line 3, head 7". 

I think it's good we know our land so well. Easier to spot things before they become trouble.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Considering I've been walking the exact same 30 acres since I was about 3, I think I know it pretty darn well. I know where all the holes are at, where all the rocks are at, where there is about 2 inches of an old broken-off corner post out in the middle of the pasture. I know the safest place to cut through the plum thickets around the old campsite and I know each and every tree down there.

There used to be a bunch of old fencing and 100 year old posts-wire strung along old abandoned fencelines in the middle of the pasture and I knew where each of them was too. But, they are no longer there since I pulled it all up and hauled it all off recently.


----------



## RubaiyateBandit (Jan 25, 2009)

I've been traipsing around our 20 acres and the ~200 acres of the family farm for all my life. I've got it all down like the back of my hand, right down to the abandoned shack and it's recliner, the three deer stands, aaaaalllll the old fencing (some of that fencing is older than my great-grandfather!), the beer cans hanging on fences (they're my dad and his brothers' way of marking property boundaries.), the toilet that's just sitting around the middle of the woods for some reason, an abandoned and rusted out truck that my my dad had tried to haul out for steel as a teenager (it fell off the trailer, rolled down the hill through the woods, and wrapped itself around a couple trees.), the mines and caves, where the livestock (both horses and cattle) like to bed down, and every cowpath that runs through all the fields. 
The fun part is luring friends into the deep part of the woods and then 'losing' them for a little bit. ;p


----------

